# Woodduck's post # 47 from: I want to learn non tonal theory?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Woodduck said:


> SeptimalTritone said:
> 
> 
> > "Schoenberg is careful to avoid devices such as triads and *pedal points* which would invoke a sense of tonality."
> ...


----------

